# DOS print with USB 2.0 connection



## Don Viejo (Oct 19, 2003)

I have many BASIC pograms which I wrote twenty odd years ago. They run okay under WindowsXP DOS but will not print. The standard print command works with the monitor, but LPRINT will not give a paper print. The command is not going to the printer. How does one address a printer connected to a USB 2.0 port? Must I reconnect to a parallel printer port?


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

http://geekswithblogs.net/dtotzke/articles/26204.aspx

http://groups.google.com/group/comp...4b4adc3a1dc/3e9caeaf9ca814d7#3e9caeaf9ca814d7


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a free solution: Print from DOS.

Here's a pay solution: DOSPRINT.


----------



## Don Viejo (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks guys. This should keep me busy the rest of the day.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That was the goal!


----------

